# Throwback Friday: Gramado, um Brasil de 30 mil habitantes que deu certo (+ Bonus Photos)



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Boa noite a todos!!!!

Hoje vou descarregar aqui fotos que fiz de minha viagem a Gramado (e Canela), em abril de 2018. 

Creio que a grande maioria conheça ou já ouviu falar dessa magnífica cidade, e o título da thread faz sentido: Eis um exemplo de como o Brasil pode sim dar certo, pela iniciativa de seus CIDADÃOS, e não só especificamente dos nossos governantes. É algo que separa as nações prósperas daquelas que não são: a livre iniciativa, o empreendedorismo e a união de esforços das pessoas a fim do bem comum, a partir do trabalho. 

Aí vem um pessoal e diz: "Gramado é fake!", "Gramado é um parque temático!", "Gramado é um embuste!". Sim, a galerinha da inveja (vocês devem saber de que tipo de gente estou falando) quer vender, a todo custo, a imagem de que o Brasil se resume a pobreza, favelas e fornicação - e ainda acha que isso é coisa para nos orgulharmos. Detestam aquilo que realmente dá certo no nosso país. 

Eis as fotos. NOTA: Tem fotos-bônus de São Paulo e Curitiba.

1 - 

IMG_20180412_101504940 by Lorram, no Flickr

2 - Florianópolis, Ilha da Magia

IMG_20180412_104746467 by Lorram, no Flickr

3 - 

IMG_20180412_104819601 by Lorram, no Flickr

4 - Escarpas na divisa entre SC e RS

IMG_20180412_105840618 by Lorram, no Flickr

5 - 

IMG_20180412_110257956 by Lorram, no Flickr

Eis as fotos de Gramado...

6 - 

IMG_20180412_145159184 by Lorram, no Flickr

7 - :3

IMG_20180412_145318172 by Lorram, no Flickr

8 - 

IMG_20180412_145416521 by Lorram, no Flickr

9 - Estava calor nesse dia. No seguinte... 

IMG_20180412_151107362 by Lorram, no Flickr

10 - 

IMG_20180412_151127976 by Lorram, no Flickr

11 - 

IMG_20180412_155408230 by Lorram, no Flickr

12 - Esse doce é maravilhoso, mas fiz uma terrível sujeirada com ele :lol:

IMG_20180412_160829880 by Lorram, no Flickr

13 - 

IMG_20180412_161801901 by Lorram, no Flickr

14 - 

IMG_20180412_162039849 by Lorram, no Flickr

15 - 

IMG_20180412_162331877 by Lorram, no Flickr

16 - Orla do lago Joaquina Rita Bier

IMG_20180412_164154243_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

17 - Entardecer no Lago Negro :cheers:

IMG_20180412_171413142_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

18 - 

IMG_20180412_171420177_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

19 - 

IMG_20180412_171634531 by Lorram, no Flickr

20 - 

IMG_20180412_171833353 by Lorram, no Flickr

21 - 

IMG_20180412_172214381 by Lorram, no Flickr

22 -

IMG_20180412_172436636 by Lorram, no Flickr

23 - 

IMG_20180412_172909490 by Lorram, no Flickr

24 - Cristais de Gramado (temperatura caiu drasticamente, notem os casacos)

IMG_20180413_104933184 by Lorram, no Flickr

25 - 

IMG_20180413_104942622 by Lorram, no Flickr

26 - 

IMG_20180413_104957587 by Lorram, no Flickr

27 - 

IMG_20180413_105036554 by Lorram, no Flickr

28 - 

IMG_20180413_105304652 by Lorram, no Flickr

29 - 

IMG_20180413_105506498 by Lorram, no Flickr

30 -

IMG_20180413_105731087 by Lorram, no Flickr

31 - 

IMG_20180413_105834626 by Lorram, no Flickr

32 - 

IMG_20180413_110212611 by Lorram, no Flickr

33 - 

IMG_20180413_110545297 by Lorram, no Flickr

34 - Catedral de Pedra em clima londrino

IMG_20180413_122014708 by Lorram, no Flickr

35 - 

IMG_20180413_122044420 by Lorram, no Flickr

36 - Confeitaria Holic :cheers:

IMG_20180413_124727066 by Lorram, no Flickr

37 - Bondinhos aéreos do Parque do Caracol

IMG_20180413_134345591 by Lorram, no Flickr

38 -

IMG_20180413_135023360_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

39 - 

IMG_20180413_141751524_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

40 - 

IMG_20180413_164008396 by Lorram, no Flickr

41 - 

IMG_20180414_113431296_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

42 - Vale do Quilombo (nevoeiro, infelizmente )

IMG_20180414_104550074 by Lorram, no Flickr

43 -

IMG_20180414_091918708 by Lorram, no Flickr

44 - 

IMG_20180414_092228821 by Lorram, no Flickr

45 - Rua Coberta

IMG_20180414_102647754 by Lorram, no Flickr

46 -

IMG_20180414_103426937 by Lorram, no Flickr

47 -

IMG_20180414_113743323 by Lorram, no Flickr

48 - 

IMG_20180414_155829658 by Lorram, no Flickr

49 - 

IMG_20180415_092132352 by Lorram, no Flickr

50 - Le Jardin (maravilhoso)

IMG_20180415_095107177_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

51 - 

IMG_20180415_095439500 by Lorram, no Flickr

52 - 

IMG_20180415_095455135_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

53 - 

IMG_20180415_095610541 by Lorram, no Flickr

54 - Lavandas (e meu dedo hno

IMG_20180415_095702686 by Lorram, no Flickr

55 - 

IMG_20180415_100002092 by Lorram, no Flickr

56 - 

IMG_20180415_100115507 by Lorram, no Flickr

57 - 

IMG_20180415_100304279 by Lorram, no Flickr

58 - 

IMG_20180415_101125412 by Lorram, no Flickr

59 - 

IMG_20180415_101130841 by Lorram, no Flickr

60 - 

IMG_20180415_101522592 by Lorram, no Flickr

61 - 

IMG_20180415_101623695_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

62 - 

IMG_20180415_101730758_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

63 - 

IMG_20180415_101737059 by Lorram, no Flickr

64 - 

IMG_20180415_101843164 by Lorram, no Flickr

65 - 

IMG_20180415_104145593 by Lorram, no Flickr

66 - Mini Mundo :3

IMG_20180415_134336173 by Lorram, no Flickr

67 - 

IMG_20180415_134348193 by Lorram, no Flickr

68 - 

IMG_20180415_134502351 by Lorram, no Flickr

69 - 

IMG_20180415_134548900 by Lorram, no Flickr

70 - 

IMG_20180415_134638632 by Lorram, no Flickr

71 - 

IMG_20180415_134647991 by Lorram, no Flickr

72 - 

IMG_20180415_134709560 by Lorram, no Flickr

73 - 

IMG_20180415_134841620_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

74 - 

IMG_20180415_135202574 by Lorram, no Flickr

75 - 

IMG_20180415_135247415 by Lorram, no Flickr

76 - 

IMG_20180415_135510831 by Lorram, no Flickr

77 - 

IMG_20180415_135753831 by Lorram, no Flickr

78 - 

IMG_20180415_140512865_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

79 - 

IMG_20180415_142314709 by Lorram, no Flickr

80 - 

IMG_20180415_142709272 by Lorram, no Flickr


BÔNUS


São Paulo - março de 2017

81 - 

IMG_20170309_142316458 by Lorram, no Flickr

82 - 

IMG_20170310_093621919 by Lorram, no Flickr

83 - 

IMG_20170310_094517239 by Lorram, no Flickr

84 - 

IMG_20170310_094951608_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

85 - 

IMG_20170310_103631997 by Lorram, no Flickr

86 - 

IMG_20170310_105120337 by Lorram, no Flickr

87 - Uma rua qualquer dos Jardins

IMG_20170310_105729095 by Lorram, no Flickr

88 - Rua Oscar Freire

IMG_20170310_165705826_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr

89 - Big Kahuna :cheers:

IMG_20170310_202841789 by Lorram, no Flickr

90 - Centrão de Sampa

IMG_20170311_095806865 by Lorram, no Flickr

91 - Mercado Municipal

IMG_20170311_152246_837 by Lorram, no Flickr

92 - Paulista num domingo

IMG_20170312_083538705 by Lorram, no Flickr

93 - 

IMG_20170312_083847252 by Lorram, no Flickr



Curitiba - agosto de 2016


94 - 

IMG_20160805_141502647 by Lorram, no Flickr

95 - 

IMG_20160805_141624601 by Lorram, no Flickr

96 - 

IMG_20160805_141627381 by Lorram, no Flickr

97 - 

IMG_20160805_142150562 by Lorram, no Flickr

98 - 

IMG_20160805_142522113 by Lorram, no Flickr

99 - 

IMG_20160805_142906746 by Lorram, no Flickr

100 - 

IMG_20160805_152534414 by Lorram, no Flickr




COMENTEM!!!!*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Gramado é de longe um case de sucesso, não só para o turismo, mas como cidade mesmo. Entrega uma qualidade de vida que raras cidades neste país conseguem repetir. Não bastasse, é agradável aos olhos, e ainda tem um clima ESPETACULAR que lhe é mto próprio. Às vezes parece que Gramado tirou para si toda a neblina das vizinhas... chega a ser engraçado. E ao invés de atrapalhar, a neblina parece lhe acrescentar mto charme.

E mesmo fora dessa partezinha central, há um número considerável de condomínios e bairros que só reforçam a qualidade de vida da cidade, sem contar as vistas. Aliás, a natureza que circunda Gramado é mto agradável e viva. 

É uma qualidade de vida que vem atraindo mta gente de todas as partes do país, notadamente Sudeste. No condomínio, com 299 lotes, no máximo uns 30 são de pessoas de Gramado, o restante é só gente de fora. Ainda que seja turística, impressiona para uma cidade de pequeno porte. 

Valeu por compartilhar suas impressões da cidade, Lorram.

E fico feliz por ainda ter visto pedacinho central de Floripa e da Serra na região de Bom Jardim da Serra. :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Show Lorram! Gramado é ótima pra se passar uns dias, mas ultimamente tenho achado ela sufocante. O turismo está desenfreado, há muita muvuca, está perdendo um pouco do charme. 

A infra urbana e o paisagismo sao dez, entre os melhores do país e da AL.

Parabens!


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Gramado é um espetáculo de cidade, limpa, linda, organizada e que agrada em tudo no que se vê.

*População de Gramado e Canela*
Ano.......Gramado.....Canela......Total
1950.....Distrito.........9.063......9.063
1960......11.144.......12.355....23.499
1970......12.378.......13.909....26.287
1980......16.322.......19.273....35.595
1991......22.095.......24.801....46.896
2000......28.593.......33.625....62.218
2010......32.273.......39.229....71.502
2018......35.875.......44.489....80.364

_Canela se emancipou na década de 40 de Taquara e Gramado na década de 50 também de Taquara._


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Cidade espetacular.


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Estive em Gramado em junho do ano passado e voltei apaixonado.

Nunca comi tanto em uma viagem :lol:

Quero me programar para voltar este ano se possível! Pretendo também revisitar a Cascata do Caracol, mas sem ser pelo complexo do bondinho, e sim por um deck de observação que existe mais próximo da cascata. E cheguei a comprar o ingresso do Mini Mundo, mas acabei tendo um contratempo e não pude conhecê-lo. Da próxima não passa! 

Você foi a algum Café Colonial? Comida exageradamente boa e farta. Gezuis. Destaque também para a Casa do Colono que também ganhou meu coração. 

Parabéns pelas fotos Lorram!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!



Geoce said:


> Gramado é de longe um case de sucesso, não só para o turismo, mas como cidade mesmo. Entrega uma qualidade de vida que raras cidades neste país conseguem repetir. Não bastasse, é agradável aos olhos, e ainda tem um clima ESPETACULAR que lhe é mto próprio. Às vezes parece que Gramado tirou para si toda a neblina das vizinhas... chega a ser engraçado. E ao invés de atrapalhar, a neblina parece lhe acrescentar mto charme.
> 
> E mesmo fora dessa partezinha central, há um número considerável de condomínios e bairros que só reforçam a qualidade de vida da cidade, sem contar as vistas. Aliás, a natureza que circunda Gramado é mto agradável e viva.
> 
> ...


Realmente, Gramado é uma cidade que se tornou o que é com qualidade de vida. Além disso, quando estive na cidade, olhei algumas imobiliárias e fiquei assustado com os precinhos "camaradas" de lá. 



Ice Climber said:


> Show Lorram! Gramado é ótima pra se passar uns dias, mas ultimamente tenho achado ela sufocante. O turismo está desenfreado, há muita muvuca, está perdendo um pouco do charme.
> 
> A infra urbana e o paisagismo sao dez, entre os melhores do país e da AL.
> 
> Parabens!


Fui em Abril, e posso dizer que, embora a cidade estivesse movimentada, foi bem tranquilo. Creio que a "muvuca" é algo explicável justamente pela razão de Gramado ser um case de sucesso. Eu mesmo não costumo viajar em alta temporada, em razão dos preços e justamente daquilo que você disse.



David de andrade said:


> Gramado é um espetáculo de cidade, limpa, linda, organizada e que agrada em tudo no que se vê.
> 
> *População de Gramado e Canela*
> Ano.......Gramado.....Canela......Total
> ...


Valeu!



Jeptan said:


> Cidade espetacular.


Com certeza. 



Iturama said:


> Estive em Gramado em junho do ano passado e voltei apaixonado.
> 
> Nunca comi tanto em uma viagem :lol:
> 
> ...


Gramado é um dos melhores lugares do país para engordar, disso não tenho a menor dúvida.

Não fui no café colonial nem no fondue, mas fui na pizzaria Cara de Mau. Oh lugar espetacular (a balada pirata é algo fantástico e que foge totalmente do usual, fora que as pizzas são muito boas e o serviço é de excelência, embora os piratas pilhem a sua conta bancária na hora de pagar :lol.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Gramado é linda é claro, mas tem muitas cidades nessa faixa populacional por aí que também podem ser consideradas que deram certo, mesmo não estando no mesmo nível de beleza...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Corretamente, mas o que eu quero dizer que Gramado é um lugar que deu certo e detém qualidade de vida graças à sua vocação empreendedora, sem deixar de lado seus valores positivos. Claro que na região há também muitos outros exemplos de lugares com excelente padrão de vida.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Gramado é de longe um case de sucesso, não só para o turismo, mas como cidade mesmo. Entrega uma qualidade de vida que raras cidades neste país conseguem repetir. Não bastasse, é agradável aos olhos, e ainda tem um clima ESPETACULAR que lhe é mto próprio. Às vezes parece que Gramado tirou para si toda a neblina das vizinhas... chega a ser engraçado. E ao invés de atrapalhar, a neblina parece lhe acrescentar mto charme.
> 
> E mesmo fora dessa partezinha central, há um número considerável de condomínios e bairros que só reforçam a qualidade de vida da cidade, sem contar as vistas. Aliás, a natureza que circunda Gramado é mto agradável e viva.
> 
> ...


 Disse tudo! Não tem nada a acrescentar! :applause:


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Parabéns pelo thread, belas fotos! Estou ensaiando de ir a Gramado tem uns meses, dos próximos 12 meses não passa! :applause::applause:


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Lindas fotos! Gostei do fato de voce ter mostrado outros lugares da regiao e nao so as mesmas fotos que outros tiram.
E tu so nas guloseimas ne???
Eu tambem adoro experimentar pratos, doces, lanches diferentes quando viajo... 
Eu fico gordelicia por umas semanas mas vale a pena.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

viníciusMS said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, belas fotos! Estou ensaiando de ir a Gramado tem uns meses, dos próximos 12 meses não passa! :applause::applause:


Vá logo!



legal said:


> Lindas fotos! Gostei do fato de voce ter mostrado outros lugares da regiao e nao so as mesmas fotos que outros tiram.
> E tu so nas guloseimas ne???
> Eu tambem adoro experimentar pratos, doces, lanches diferentes quando viajo...
> Eu fico gordelicia por umas semanas mas vale a pena.


E a minha "gordelícia" é ad eternum, mas você vai viajar para um lugar desses e só comer frango com batata doce? Tá amarrado!

Muito obrigado por comentar!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

O conjunto de beleza urbana, natural, clima e qualidade de vida é como poucas no país.

Não preciso nem comentar o fato de uma cidade de 30 mil habitantes ter montado uma marca e estrutura que recebe mais de 6 milhões de pessoas ao ano.

Soube aproveitar e investir na sua vocação como nenhuma outra, realmente sucesso define a cidade e região.


----------



## Rech (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantástico, isso que faltou algumas atrações!

O que não pude deixar passar é o edifício que pegou fogo e desabou em São Paulo ano passado.:bash:


lorrampaiva said:


> *url], no Flickr
> 
> 90 - Centrão de Sampa
> 
> ...


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Fotos maravilhosas!! Parabéns...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Barriga-Verde said:


> O conjunto de beleza urbana, natural, clima e qualidade de vida é como poucas no país.
> 
> Não preciso nem comentar o fato de uma cidade de 30 mil habitantes ter montado uma marca e estrutura que recebe mais de 6 milhões de pessoas ao ano.
> 
> Soube aproveitar e investir na sua vocação como nenhuma outra, realmente sucesso define a cidade e região.


Exatamente, Gramado-Canela e a Serra Gaúcha como um todo é um exemplo evidente de como o capital humano pode valorizar um local. Imagine então se o Brasil tivesse um ambiente de negócios realmente propício, seria algo ainda melhor do que é hoje.

Fora isso, temos outros locais que poderiam seguir o exemplo, mas o provincianismo e o viralatismo falam mais alto, infelizmente. 



Rech said:


> Fantástico, isso que faltou algumas atrações!
> 
> O que não pude deixar passar é o edifício que pegou fogo e desabou em São Paulo ano passado.:bash:


Espero que um dia o Centro de São Paulo seja tratado conforme sua importância histórica e seu potencial... Porque do jeito que tá, não dá mais. hno:



cassianoitu said:


> Fotos maravilhosas!! Parabéns...


Valeu!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

graças aos italianos e alemães


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

As fotos estão sensacionais, parabéns!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Não vou falar muito sobre Gramado/Canela, só que estive lá duas vezes nos últimos 5 anos, ainda que normalmente eu evite repetir o mesmo destino turístico num espaço de tempo tão curto. Acho que isso já dá uma ideia do que eu acho do lugar... rs.

Na verdade, eu queria dar três likes, um pra cidade/região, um pras fotos e um pro texto introdutório, que resumiu bem o que eu penso (sobre o lugar e sobre algumas mentalidades).


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Muito obrigado!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Obrigado por compartilhar lorrampaiva.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Valeu!


----------



## GMC16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Belas fotos e ótimos comentários!!

Vou todo ano e é sempre um prazer o passeio pela cidade. Incrível a capacidade e a criatividade da iniciativa privada em desenvolver novas atrações e restaurantes.

Não acredito que de jeito nenhum a cidade está perdendo o "charme" por ser mais movimentada. Isso faz parte. Paris é movimentada e continua muito charmosa.
Gramado, inclusive, é um passeio à nível internacional.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Nunca estive em Canela ou Gramado, gostaria muito de conhecê-las, nao só elas, mas a região serrana e o interior do RS. 
Amigos e parentes que já visitaram sempre falam bem, aqui no fórum já vi muitos elogios e com o teu thread da pra ver que realmente vale a pena visitá-las.
Belas fotos e parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Silasssa (Oct 21, 2008)

Espetacular. Ótimas fotos de uma das minhas regiões favoritas no Brasil.
Em termos estéticos, o conjunto construções + urbanização dessa cidade é, sem dúvida, o mais agradável que já conheci no Brasil (acho que dificilmente encontrarei melhor). E inclusive, ao meu gosto, supera várias localidades na própria Europa Ocidental. Digo isso porque posso morar no velho mundo (cidadania), mas atualmente tenho preferido seriamente ir para a serra g. e me estabelecer por lá dentro de alguns anos.

Sinto falta de um fórum gramadense aqui no SSC... Já procurei algumas vezes, mas nunca encontrei algo regular sobre a cidade.
Se alguém souber, peço que o indique.


----------

